# Da Milanello: con Mihajlovic si lavora troppo!



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso. 

Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Bene così, ottimo lavoro Sinisa!!!


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



meraviglioso, ho i lucciconi agli occhi leggendo queste parole. Vai Sinisa, devastali


----------



## franck3211 (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.


Forza forza devono essere dei fulmini di guerra sti quattro morti


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Vai Sinisa sfiancali che questi sono in vacanza da due anni minimo.


----------



## bmb (8 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me lo sta facendo solo per Zaccardo.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Luglio 2015)

Giustissimo!


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

Bene. Serve il nazismo.


----------



## addox (8 Luglio 2015)

Il problema è quanto la società sosterrà Sinisa, perchè i lamenti a zio galliani arriveranno, certo che arriveranno.


----------



## drzvago (8 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=2076]drzvago[/MENTION] evitiamo storpiature dei nomi, please!


----------



## Alex (8 Luglio 2015)

ottimo cosi', sti smidollati devono soffrire


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



musica celestiale per le mie orecchie...vai Sinisa!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello *filtrano alcune voci *secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando *addirittura troppo*. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Questo "fin troppo" che "filtra da voci" già nei primi giorni di luglio a me invece fa preoccupare un po'.... nuovo caso Seedorf in arrivo?
Ho troppa poca fiducia di certi smidollati (soprattutto italiani) che comandano lo spogliatoio.


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Ottimo!! L'unica cosa che non mi fa impazzire è questo mantenere le distanze dai giocatori!! L'ideale è essere amico dei giocatori fuori e farsi rispettare dentro al campo, solo così avrai giocatori che in campo saranno pronti a morire per la maglia e per te!! Parlo per esperienza personale, un troppo distacco dell'allenatore sarebbe controproducente!!


----------



## Isao (8 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo "fin troppo" che "filtra da voci" già nei primi giorni di luglio a me invece fa preoccupare un po'.... nuovo caso Seedorf in arrivo?
> Ho troppa poca fiducia di certi smidollati (soprattutto italiani) che comandano lo spogliatoio.



Condivido la tua preoccupazione. Mi sembra il primo atto del sicuro tentativo di rovesciare il nuovo regime di Miha.


----------



## Isao (8 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ottimo!! L'unica cosa che non mi fa impazzire è questo mantenere le distanze dai giocatori!! L'ideale è essere amico dei giocatori fuori e farsi rispettare dentro al campo, solo così avrai giocatori che in campo saranno pronti a morire per la maglia e per te!! Parlo per esperienza personale, un troppo distacco dell'allenatore sarebbe controproducente!!



Non escludo che temporaneamente stia cercando di capire chi deve essere epurato e dunque non voglia essere annebbiato da rapporti personali.


----------



## Gas (8 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo "fin troppo" che "filtra da voci" già nei primi giorni di luglio a me invece fa preoccupare un po'.... nuovo caso Seedorf in arrivo?
> Ho troppa poca fiducia di certi smidollati (soprattutto italiani) che comandano lo spogliatoio.



Il tuo è un timore convidisibile.

A me questi "fin troppo" mi convincono ulteriormente che prima fosse "fin troppo POCO", difatti abbiamo troppo spesso corso meno dei nostri avversari per anni ed anni.


----------



## walter 22 (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Poveracci lavorare con questo caldo. Dai Sinisa fagli sudare quello che guadagnano.


----------



## bargnani83 (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene. Serve il nazismo.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Qualcosa mi dice che il piagnone sia il capitone


----------



## malos (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.


Vediamo quanto ci metterà il gruppo di sfigati italiani a farlo fuori. Con questa società e soprattutto col condor mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Benissimo così! Alla frusta non è ancora ricorso?  Mi auguro solo che i soliti noti non vadano a piangere dal gallo,perchè se non gradiscono possono benissimo andare a pascolare altrove.


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2015)

i soliti noti in caso cambieranno aria
vai lobanowsky


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Bene così.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.


Ottimo, i calciatori devono essere leggeri, resistenti e dinamici. 
Serve un'estate dura, bisogna riscattare la bruttissima stagione scorsa.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2015)

Gli italiani che comandano chi sarebbero? Abbiati, Abate e Montolivo? Qual'è la loro autorità? E questi che autorità avrebbero? Il primo è un panchinaro che l'anno prossimo si ritira, un altro è uno che gioca solo perché non abbiamo degni giocatori nel suo ruolo (che poi Abate che si lamenta perché si corre non mi torna, è l'unica cosa che fa in campo) o Montolivo che non ha neanche il fegato di farla la spia.

Quanto vorrei Ibra... Sinisa ha bisogno di un capitano che sia in sintonia con lui per comandare a dovere lo spogliatoio e Ibra è semplicemente perfetto per uno come Sinisa, visto che in ogni squadra che è andato a presi a calci chiunque non lavorasse almeno la metà di quanto facesse lui.

Ricordiamo cosa disse Pirlo alla Juve nel primo anno? Che al Milan facevano fare troppa pesistica e poca corsa e che alla Juve, invece, facendo fare molta più corsa e meno palestra, fisicamente è tornato ad essere integro.

A milanello sono stati fissati con la palestra per anni e anni, in campo si corre, non si fanno flessioni!

Come diceva mio nonno "Com'è possibile che giocatori che si allenano tutti i giorni e corrono ore, in campo dopo mezz'ora stiano con la lingua di fuori?"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2015)

Ottima notizia.


----------



## aleslash (8 Luglio 2015)

Via da milanello chi non vuole faticare, via!


----------



## milan1899 (8 Luglio 2015)

Falli sputare sangue!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Galliani attualmente sta assistendo alla seduta di allenamento.*


----------



## arcanum (8 Luglio 2015)

Sono voci del cavolo, ne son certo...tra l'altro non è l'unico che fa sputar sangue ai giocatori in allenamento, per alcuni club/allenatori è la prassi.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Luglio 2015)

Ed è buono! Grandissimo Sinisa!


----------



## neversayconte (8 Luglio 2015)

c' è da dire che questo caldo non aiuta. 
io li farei correre la mattina presto e la sera tardi, e in mezzo tanta palestra dentro con aria condizionata


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> c' è da dire che questo caldo non aiuta.
> io li farei correre la mattina presto e la sera tardi, e in mezzo tanta palestra dentro con aria condizionata



e dove sono? al grand hotel? Dovrebbero optare per correre nelle ore centrali della giornata e palestra mattino e sera con riscaldamenti accesi


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2015)

Un'atleta non si lamenterà mai del troppo allenamento
Si lamenterà dei deliri di onnipotenza del proprio allenatore. Sinisa è un duro, ma lo vedo umile o comunque uno che sa riconoscere il confine tra delirio e fatica.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Guadagnano milioni di euro e hanno anche il coraggio di lamentarsi ? muti e correre


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



.


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e dove sono? al grand hotel? Dovrebbero optare per correre nelle ore centrali della giornata e palestra mattino e sera con riscaldamenti accesi



Maglie di lana addosso (pantaloncini corti, questo può passare), polsini, cavigliere, flessioni e acqua solo quando si è finito.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> c' è da dire che questo caldo non aiuta.
> io li farei correre la mattina presto e la sera tardi, e in mezzo tanta palestra dentro con aria condizionata



La palestra ha rovinato una valanga di giocatori del Milan nell'ultimo decennio. Troppi carichi pesistici e poca corsa affaticano notevolmente i muscoli e rendono più facili agli infortuni. Guarda con Conte, al primo anno correvano come cavalli e quelli dopo pure perché, per parole sue e dei giocatori stessi, Conte li faceva fare la giusta quantità di palestra e TANTISSIMA corsa!


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Benissimo. Anche se spero quelle mezze calzette non si infortunino.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani attualmente sta assistendo alla seduta di allenamento.*



Spero che non e andato li di persona per vedere se hanno ragione a lamentarsi...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2015)

GODO. Mihajlovic li deve massacrare, è l'unico metodo per farli correre al doppio durante le partite e non arrivare al 60esimo con la lingua di fuori. Mi ricordo il primo anno di Conte, dove si diceva che durante gli allenamenti alcuni giocatori juventini vomitavano per il troppo allenamento, ed infatti nelle partite sembravano dei cavalli dopati. Ecco, Sinisa deve farli stramazzare al suolo, che sono in vacanza da due anni.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. *I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili*. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.









godo, devono sputare sangue, soprattutto il gruppetto di italiani, montolivo in primis. 






sinisa come hartman.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Luglio 2015)

Sto godendo


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo, devono sputare sangue, soprattutto il gruppetto di italiani, montolivo in primis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speriamo non lo ammazzino a fine preparazione


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.


Ahahah
Non so quali siano i ritmi normali, ma certo che 4 ore di corsa per 17 giorni consecutivi non sono pochi.
Di sicuro non c'è più il rischio che siano parole al vento tipo quelle di Pippoman perchè se stanno correndo, stanno correndo...non è fuffa.



Marilson ha scritto:


> e dove sono? al grand hotel? Dovrebbero optare per correre nelle ore centrali della giornata e palestra mattino e sera con riscaldamenti accesi





DannySa ha scritto:


> Maglie di lana addosso (pantaloncini corti, questo può passare), polsini, cavigliere, flessioni e acqua solo quando si è finito.


Si, e poi scopri che il preparatore atletico è Pai Mei


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo, devono sputare sangue, soprattutto il gruppetto di italiani, montolivo in primis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bisogna solo capire chi dei nostri è palla di lardo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> La palestra ha rovinato una valanga di giocatori del Milan nell'ultimo decennio. Troppi carichi pesistici e poca corsa affaticano notevolmente i muscoli e rendono più facili agli infortuni. Guarda con Conte, al primo anno correvano come cavalli e quelli dopo pure perché, per parole sue e dei giocatori stessi, Conte li faceva fare la giusta quantità di palestra e TANTISSIMA corsa!



parole sante


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2015)

I comuni mortali ucciderebbero per guadagnare i loro milioni in cambio di allenamento quotidiani. Loro si lamentano.


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Se la banda bassotti riesce a far cacciare anche Mihajlovic bisognerebbe mandarli a rifare le strade in pieno agosto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Ma non ci sono video degli allenamenti sto anno?l anno scorso con inzaghi me ne ricordo parecchi...


----------



## bonvo74 (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



92 minuti di applausi per il sgt miha!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sono video degli allenamenti sto anno?l anno scorso con inzaghi me ne ricordo parecchi...



li sto cercando anche io...ma niente. L'anno scorso per vedere quelle 4 cose che faceva pippo c'erano


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2015)

Tanto per intenderci... 






Vietto durante un allenamento di Simeone... Quello sta per restarci secco e Simeone se la ride


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> li sto cercando anche io...ma niente. L'anno scorso per vedere quelle 4 cose che faceva pippo c'erano



Sbagliate le chiavi di ricerca su You Tube, 
non dovete immettere "Allenamenti Milan" 
ma "Nazismo, torture, stenti & privazioni"


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.




Bah
voi tutti dite "Vai così!!", "Bene!!"... salvo poi arrivare a novembre tutti spompati (visto che sono TUTTI giocatori poco propensi alla fatica...con qualche eccezione) e infortuni muscolari a go go.
Va bene tutto...ma io voglio vedere una squadra di giocatori di CALCIO. Se dobbiamo avere una collezione di "Abate" mi ritiro.

A me fa piacere che si lavori, ma spero non si esageri perché certi soggetti sono mooooooooooolto propensi a:
-infortuni
-spompamento vario
-"rumoreggiare" troppo nello spogliatoio


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sbagliate le chiavi di ricerca su You Tube,
> non dovete innettere "Allenamenti Milan"
> ma "Nazismo, torture, stenti & privazioni"



 mi auguro che non ci sia la rivolta degli schiavi.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bah
> voi tutti dite "Vai così!!", "Bene!!"... salvo poi arrivare a novembre tutti spompati (visto che sono TUTTI giocatori poco propensi alla fatica...con qualche eccezione) e infortuni muscolari a go go.
> Va bene tutto...ma io voglio vedere una squadra di giocatori di CALCIO. Se dobbiamo avere una collezione di "Abate" mi ritiro.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione su una cosa : pure io voglio vedere CALCIO e non maratoneti... ma la cosa assurda e che i nostri dopo 20-25 minuti di pressing alto (e nemmeno asfissiante) sono con la lingua di fuori e con le mani sui fianchi (ovviamente non parlo del anno scorso perche con Inzaghi il pressing non si sapeva nemmeno cosa fosse, parlo di Seedorf perche pure Allegri non sembrava sapere cosa fosse quando ci allenava).
Per riprendere palla velocemente bisogna fare pressing, quindi correre. Poi possiamo pure giocare a calcio CON LA PALLA.

Bene cosi.

Quelli che si infortunano spesso a livello di MUSCOLI li voglio fuori da Milanello.
Quelli che sono sempre stanchi li voglio fuori da Milanello.
Quelli che fanno troppo rumore a nello spogliatoio li voglio fuori da Milanello.

Insomma se Miha ci permette oltra ad avere una migliore condizione fisica pure a fare sparire quei giocatori mi sta doppiamente bene.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2015)

Sono i soliti articoli e badate bene, correre ed allenarsi tanto non è sinonimo di una grande stagione. Bisogna allenarsi bene, non tanto. Staremo a vedere tra qualche mese se ci sarà veramente la mano dell'allenatore o se sono le ennesime illusioni di mezza estate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

La preparazione serve per mettere benzina nelle gambe e ossigeno nei polmoni..soprattutto credo che sinisa sappia che se non si lavora adesso a Settembre partiremo spompatissimi perché in Agosto tra tour e amichevoli ci si allenerà di schifo..
è troppo importante partire bene quest'anno, ma bene davvero non come 12 mesi fa vincendo di fortuna un paio di partite..


----------



## mistergao (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Non sono un preparatore atletico e quindi non mi permetto di criticare i metodi di Mihajlovic, però secondo me in lui c'è anche voglia di vedere correre dei giocatori che, a suo parere, in passato non sputavano abbastanza sangue. Speriamo che tutto ciò non sia controproducente. La cosa che però mi piace meno è che lui parla poco con i giocatori: o sei Capello o con i giocatori devi parlare. Mah.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo ha già organizzato il gruppetto per andare a piangere dal presidente?


----------



## beleno (9 Luglio 2015)

Lo sapevo, si ricomincia. Quando ci libereremo di questi scansafatiche? Non mi preoccupo di Mihailovic, ma la dirigenza può cambiare idea da un momento all'altro.


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Cena segreta da Giannino con Montolivo, Abbiati, Abate e Galliani quotata a 1.01


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2015)

Scrivono quello che volete leggere, non abboccate.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Mancano solo i sacchi di sabbia appoggiati sulle spalle dei giocatori costretti a salire a piè pari i gradoni di cemento di una curva dello Zaccheria di Foggia sotto il cocente sole di luglio, ed avremmo ricreato le dolci e molli atmosfere dell'addestramento dei Navy Seals, alias sessione di atletica del Mago Fumarolo.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2015)

Comunque è veramente uno schifo che se devono spalare sterco, lo facciano sempre e sistematicamente col Milan.... Anche a livello stampa ormai contiamo meno di zero


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Scrivono quello che volete leggere, non abboccate.



Amen. Mi ricordo che per Inzaghi si dicevano cose simili, però mettendola sull'entusiasmo e sulla voglia.


----------



## Dapone (9 Luglio 2015)

allenarsi che novità.

per me devono sputare sangue e guadagnarsi ogni centesimo della loro lauta busta paga.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Amen. Mi ricordo che per Inzaghi si dicevano cose simili, però mettendola sull'entusiasmo e sulla voglia.



si vero. l'unica parte che non mi piace è che cominciano a dire che mihalovic è lontano, non parla con i giocatori... mi sembra quasi di sentire le prime critiche a seedorf.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se la banda bassotti riesce a far cacciare anche Mihajlovic bisognerebbe mandarli a rifare le strade in pieno agosto



La società ha preso Mihajlovic proprio per questo. Uno che si impone sul gruppo e che ha i presupposti per farlo. 
Non ci saranno ammutinamenti.

A me preoccupa invece il rapporto Berlusconi-Mihajlovic.


----------



## demonark (9 Luglio 2015)

la solita cosa che sento alla juve tutti gli anni '' mai allenati così''
ormai i pennivendoli scrivono le cose in modo ciclico e ripetitivo al massimo, o forse sono io che sono troppo vecchio e ne ho lette troppe di scemenze sul calcio....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

A sensazione invece mi pare una bella preparazione, lo dico da scettico di Miha,

poca palestra/pesi e molta corsa con subito la palla, non penso che ai giocatori spiaccia,
ritengo la palestra più noiosa, e mi aspetto che dei giocatori di calcio non abbiano problemi a correre, ci mancherebbe!!

Ricordo i filmati degli allenamenti con Inzaghi e Tognaccini l'anno scorso, sembravano quei film sui campi di addestramento dei Marines,
molto basati sulla forza.

La squadra l'anno scorso dava la netta sensazione di non correre, mentre i test dicevano il contrario, evidentemente mancava brillantezza e coordinazione, è normale se punti tutto sul potenziamento muscolare.

Ricordo Vialli, da giovane giocatore straordinario per mobilità e resistenza, 
a fine partita quando gli altri calavano, lui diventava devastante
poi con gli anni divenne una specie di rambo calando vistosamente come calciatore.


----------



## bonvo74 (9 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ricordo Vialli, da giovane giocatore straordinario per mobilità e resistenza,
> a fine partita quando gli altri calavano, lui diventava devastante
> *poi con gli anni divenne una specie di rambo* calando vistosamente come calciatore.



quello dipese piu dall'intervento del dott.agricola che dalla preparazione di luglio mi sembra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2015)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> quello dipese piu dall'intervento del dott.agricola che dalla preparazione di luglio mi sembra



Anche il caro dottore aiutò a ottimizzare i risultati della palestra


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> la solita cosa che sento alla juve tutti gli anni '' mai allenati così''
> ormai i pennivendoli scrivono le cose in modo ciclico e ripetitivo al massimo, o forse sono io che sono troppo vecchio e ne ho lette troppe di scemenze sul calcio....



Sì ma riguardo al Milan la notizia è credibile...i nostri giocatori viaggiano a un ritmo più lento di degli altri da anni e anni


----------



## franck3211 (9 Luglio 2015)

Non cestino sul forum che si preoccupa di preparazioni atletiche di giocatori anche di serie inferiore? Sarei curioso di sapere il loro pensiero sulle varie preparazioni atletiche di questi anni


----------



## Montag84 (9 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Peppe Di Stefano, su Sky, da Milanello filtrano alcune voci secondo le quali con Mihajlovic si starebbe lavorando addirittura troppo. Il tecnico serbo sta letteralmente massacrando i giocatori. Si corre per quattro ore al giorno: due ore di mattina e due ore di pomeriggio. Mihajlovic parla poco con i giocatori, mantiene le distanze. I giocatori, rispetto all'anno scorso, stanno perdendo diversi chili. La gestione degli allenamenti e della preparazione è cambiata completamente rispetto all'anno scorso.
> 
> Mihajlovic concederà alla rosa il primo giorno libero solo il 20 Luglio. Dopo 17 giorni di doppio allenamento.



Già mi immagino Sinisa che si fa portare il fucile da Sakic per sparare a chi si infortuna come si fa coi cavalli zoppi!


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> la solita cosa che sento alla juve tutti gli anni '' mai allenati così''
> ormai i pennivendoli scrivono le cose in modo ciclico e ripetitivo al massimo, o forse sono io che sono troppo vecchio e ne ho lette troppe di scemenze sul calcio....



sarà anche ciclico ma sono anni che i giocatori al milan non corrono.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2015)

Non è una questione solo di correre, il calcio non è atletismo.. per me è una questione di intensità e continuità


----------



## demonark (10 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sarà anche ciclico ma sono anni che i giocatori al milan non corrono.



società allo sbando
allenatore inadeguato con poca esperienza
calciatori di basso livello

ecco il motivo per il quale il milan sembrava passeggiare sul campo, mica per gli allenamenti poco duri o troppo leggeri.

come società adesso mi pare che ancora le cose non siano al meglio, ma come allenatore e squadra avete in parte rimediato, un altro paio di acquisti mirati con attenzione, e ti garantisco che il milan lo vedrai correre.
ma se credi che prima non correvate per questioni di allenamenti, ti sbagli di grosso.
i calciatori devono prima di tutto essere tecnicamente un minimo validi, e poi ci vuole un allenatore che sappia organizzarli tatticamente, metterli nei ruoli adeguati alle loro caratteristiche e istruirli su cosa fare in ogni singola situazione di gioco che capita durante lo svolgimento di una partita.
quando un calciatore è nel ruolo più adeguato alle sue caratteristiche e sa cosa fare perchè allenato bene, corre di meno e rende di più, risultando agli occhi di chi lo guarda ''più veloce''....
lo stesso calciatore, messo in un ruolo non suo, allenato alla por.co giuda, correrà di più e male, risultando agli occhi di chi lo guarda uno che non si impegna.

la juve dei 2 settimi posti consecutivi era una giungla, poi è arrivato un allenatore capace e 5/6 calciatori comprati nei ruoli dove eravamo più carenti, il resto è storia.
anche come società siamo cambiati durante quei 2 anni sciagurati e i risultati si sono poi visti.

la ricetta è molto semplice, non ci vuole una scienza per capire che nel calcio i 3 ingredienti sopra citati sono alla base per la riuscita di un ottimo piatto.


----------



## Albijol (10 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> società allo sbando
> allenatore inadeguato con poca esperienza
> calciatori di basso livello
> 
> ecco il motivo per il quale il milan sembrava passeggiare sul campo, mica per gli allenamenti poco duri o troppo leggeri.



Completamente in disaccordo, il Milan non corre dai tempi di Ancelotti, altro che società allo sbando e calciatori di basso livello. E la causa è conosciutissima: Tognaccini ha sempre preferito lo sviluppo ipertrofico a quello della resistenza/fiato. La prova di ciò che dico? Prendi foto e video dell'ultimo anno di Ibra al Milan (praticamente era diventato un bodybuilder, vomitava quasi sempre a fine partita) e il primo al Psg, in cui avrà perso minimo 10 kg, e infatti ha smesso di vomitare.


----------



## demonark (10 Luglio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Completamente in disaccordo, il Milan non corre dai tempi di Ancelotti, altro che società allo sbando e calciatori di basso livello. E la causa è conosciutissima: Tognaccini ha sempre preferito lo sviluppo ipertrofico a quello della resistenza/fiato. La prova di ciò che dico? Prendi foto e video dell'ultimo anno di Ibra al Milan (praticamente era diventato un bodybuilder, vomitava quasi sempre a fine partita) e il primo al Psg, in cui avrà perso minimo 10 kg, e infatti ha smesso di vomitare.



il milan di ancelotti faceva correre la palla, è TOTALMENTE DIVERSO.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> il milan di ancelotti faceva correre la palla, è TOTALMENTE DIVERSO.



Eh, e quindi? In che modo la tua frase invaliderebbe la mia tesi? Il Milan ha smesso di essere atleticamente prestante dal secondo anno di Zaccheroni...e GUARDA CASO Tognaccini l'ha portato lui.


----------



## Doctore (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> il milan di ancelotti faceva correre la palla, è TOTALMENTE DIVERSO.



ma certo quando hai giocatori del calibro di pirlo(il pirlo del primo milan) sedorf e rui costa puoi anche permetterti di non correre...
Il problema è che se smetti di giocare con questo tipo di giocatori senza una buona tenuta fisica fai fiasco.
Per esempio la juve con vidal,pogba e marchisio a mio parere sono inferiori come qualità a quelli citati prima ma hanno una tenuta fisica eccezionale...anche se vidal fisicamente nell ultimo periodo ha perso qualcosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Completamente in disaccordo, il Milan non corre dai tempi di Ancelotti, altro che società allo sbando e calciatori di basso livello. E la causa è conosciutissima: Tognaccini ha sempre preferito lo sviluppo ipertrofico a quello della resistenza/fiato. La prova di ciò che dico? Prendi foto e video dell'ultimo anno di Ibra al Milan (praticamente era diventato un bodybuilder, vomitava quasi sempre a fine partita) e il primo al Psg, in cui avrà perso minimo 10 kg, e infatti ha smesso di vomitare.





demonark ha scritto:


> il milan di ancelotti faceva correre la palla, è TOTALMENTE DIVERSO.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh, e quindi? In che modo la tua frase invaliderebbe la mia tesi? Il Milan ha smesso di essere atleticamente prestante dal secondo anno di Zaccheroni...e GUARDA CASO Tognaccini l'ha portato lui.



Avete ragione tutte e due, almeno in parte

L'analisi di Albijol è molto lucida, sono totalmente d'accordo su tutto

Per quello che riguarda Demonark, si è vero che il Milan di Ancellotti non faceva della corsa, ma bensì del giro palla, il suo punto di forza,

ma è anche indubbio che alcuni elementi della rosa correvano come treni: Sheva, Kaka, Serginho, Cafù, Gattuso ad esempio,
e molti di loro l'hanno fatto anche in età avanzata.

In sintesi io pongo l'errata preparazione atletica come il problema principale degli ultimi anni, da Allegri in poi,
addirittura anche al di la della obiettiva scarsità di giocatori e allenatori.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> società allo sbando
> allenatore inadeguato con poca esperienza
> calciatori di basso livello
> 
> ...



Forse non ti ricordi le dichiarazioni su Saponara quando e andato via...
Forse non ti ricordi dei giocatori che arrivano a gennaio da noi... che sembrano atleticamente di un altro pianeta (Taarabt, Rami, Antonelli...) e dopo 2 mesi di allenamento con noi diventano lenti e sono sempre stanchi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> società allo sbando
> allenatore inadeguato con poca esperienza
> calciatori di basso livello
> 
> ...




La Juve dei 2 settimi posti era un disastro per i giocatori che aveva , mica per la società , infatti mi ricordo che i giocatori atleticamente rendevano , però erano proprio scarsi alcuni , e altri erano inutili , poi nell' estate 2011 compraste tutti buoni giocatori , più Pirlo e Vidal e SBAM scudetto con tanto di imbattibilità


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> La Juve dei 2 settimi posti era un disastro per i giocatori che aveva , mica per la società , infatti mi ricordo che i giocatori atleticamente rendevano , però erano proprio scarsi alcuni , e altri erano inutili , poi nell' estate 2011 compraste tutti buoni giocatori , più Pirlo e Vidal e SBAM scudetto con tanto di imbattibilità



la juve del primo settimo posto era ancora quella di secco, blcanc e cobolli.
la juve del secondo settimo secondo posto è quella dove arrivò la nuova dirigenza, ma in ritardo, dato che riuscì a inserirsi solo a giugno inoltrato e dovette fare un mercato non programmato e precipitoso, cosa che ci portà a ad acquistare scarsoni come martinez....
poi dall'anno dopo invece si videro i frutti con il primo mercato programmato con largo anticipo da persone competenti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> la juve del primo settimo posto era ancora quella di secco, blcanc e cobolli.
> la juve del secondo settimo secondo posto è quella dove arrivò la nuova dirigenza, ma in ritardo, dato che riuscì a inserirsi solo a giugno inoltrato e dovette fare un mercato non programmato e precipitoso, cosa che ci portà a ad acquistare scarsoni come martinez....
> poi dall'anno dopo invece si videro i frutti con il primo mercato programmato con largo anticipo da persone competenti.



Ok, però atleticamente i giocatori , pure quelli scarsi , della precedente gestione , correvano , al Milan no , era quello ciò che volevo dire


----------



## Il Genio (13 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bah
> voi tutti dite "Vai così!!", "Bene!!"... salvo poi arrivare a novembre tutti spompati (visto che sono TUTTI giocatori poco propensi alla fatica...con qualche eccezione) e infortuni muscolari a go go.
> Va bene tutto...ma io voglio vedere una squadra di giocatori di CALCIO. Se dobbiamo avere una collezione di "Abate" mi ritiro.
> 
> ...




Guarda, io ho giocato a calcio , seppur a livelli molto più bassi, per 15 anni e ti posso assicurare che - essendo io uno fragile e propenso agli infortuni - negli anni in cui avevo allenatori 'hitleriani' non mi facevo mai male.

Poi la sfiga è la sfiga ed è imbattibile, ma difficilmente è diverso da così


----------

